# Disney resorts



## kdorward (Dec 17, 2014)

Which Walt Disney timeshare resort 2 bedrooms have two double beds or 2 queen beds in the second bedrooms.  We don't want a sofa sleeper as the second bed in the bedroom.


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 17, 2014)

the only guarantee would be to book OKW which has 2 queens.

other resorts might have some dedicated 2BRs with 2 queens but i don't think you'd be able to guarantee it as part of a trade with RCI.  OTOH, if you are booking with DVC points, you could guarantee a dedicated 2BR as a booking category.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 18, 2014)

So far, when I've made a 2BR exchange into a resort that has both 2BR dedicated and lock-off units, I've always gotten a dedicated one.  So, if it is just a matter of preference, you can probably play the odds.  But, if it is a matter of "under no circumstances would we accept it" then restrict yourself to OKW.

That said, you should recognize that you increase your odds of success by being flexible on unit size, resort choice, or dates.  If you will only take a 2BR at OKW, you may need to have a reasonably wide window or a very early search.


----------



## kdorward (Dec 19, 2014)

Somebody also told me that Saratoga Springs also have 2 beds in all the 2 bedroom units.  Is that true.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Dec 19, 2014)

The only resort with two beds in the second bedroom is Old Key West.


----------



## fluke (Dec 20, 2014)

Dedicated 2 bedrooms (non-lockoffs) at SSR definitely have 2 beds in the second room.  I have stayed in one.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 20, 2014)

kdorward said:


> Somebody also told me that Saratoga Springs also have 2 beds in all the 2 bedroom units.  Is that true.



Not all the SSR two bedrooms.  If it's a lock-off it will have a sleeper couch.  A *dedicated* two bedroom will have the two beds, though, in the second bedroom.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 20, 2014)

kdorward said:


> Somebody also told me that Saratoga Springs also have 2 beds in all the 2 bedroom units.  Is that true.



Most WDW DVC resorts will have a mix of two bedrooms units with either two beds (dedicated) or one bed w/ sofa bed (lock-off) in the 2nd bedroom.

The exceptions that I'm aware of for the WDW DVC resorts:
- Old Key West where *all 2nd bedrooms* have two beds (because the OKW studios have two queen beds)
- Boardwalk and Jambo at AKL which *doesn't offer any* 2nd bedrooms with two beds (because they're all lock-offs)
- Beach Club is the *only WDW resort where dedicated units* can either have two beds or one bed w/sofa bed.

With that said, I remember reading old posts that indicated that exchanges have always been into two bedrooms with two queen beds. 

Keep in mind, with any exchange, flexibility is the key to increase your odds of success.
Here's a link to the number of villas at each DVC resort -  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43070086&postcount=3

Good Luck


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 20, 2014)

*All* non-lock-off 2 bdrms have 1 king 2 queeen. Only exception is BCV which has some with 1 king, 1 queen. BCV has separate room types for booking these.  Note some non-lock off 2bdrms have a sleeper chair or murphy bed to sleep a 9th person (also indicated in the comments).

Source: DVCmember.com booking tool

I've included a description of the bed configuration for all room types in the cell comments for each resort/room type in my DVC Points Chart Spreadsheet. It's easiest to view the comments if you open it in Excel and hover over each cell.


----------



## MIDisfan (Dec 21, 2014)

bnoble said:


> So far, when I've made a 2BR exchange into a resort that has both 2BR dedicated and lock-off units, I've always gotten a dedicated one.  So, if it is just a matter of preference, you can probably play the odds.  *But, if it is a matter of "under no circumstances would we accept it" then restrict yourself to OKW.*
> 
> That said, you should recognize that you increase your odds of success by being flexible on unit size, resort choice, or dates.  If you will only take a 2BR at OKW, you may need to have a reasonably wide window or a very early search.



Have to agree with this statement with an emphasis on the bolded part. I think the odds are high that you would get a dedicated, two queen room.  I have had 10+ exchanges into 2BD DVC and all with the exception of 2 were dedicated with 2 queens in the second bedroom. Once at BWV were we had a lock-off unit and this past summer when we had a dedicated at BCV with the sleeper sofa and a queen. If you must have 2 queens, limit your search.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 21, 2014)

*Thanks for sharing*



MIDisfan said:


> Have to agree with this statement with an emphasis on the bolded part. I think the odds are high that you would get a dedicated, two queen room.  *I have had 10+ exchanges into 2BD DVC and all with the exception of 2 were dedicated with 2 queens in the second bedroom.Once at BWV were we had a lock-off unit and this past summer when we had a dedicated at BCV with the sleeper sofa and a queen. If you must have 2 queens, limit your search.*



Thanks for the update. This is good to know 
Over the years, I never saw a report of anyone getting an (RCI or II) exchange into anything other than the 2 queen beds in the 2nd bedroom (for the dedicated units). I guess it makes sense since these two resorts are the exception to the rule (Boardwalk has all lock-offs and Beach Club having mixed configurations in their dedicated units).


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just to clarify, since OP didn't indicate whether this was for DVC members or RCI exchange. For DVC members, _all_ _dedicated _2 bdrms have 2 queen beds in 2nd bdrm (except _some_ BCV dedicated 2bdrms -- however there is a separate category for these). Conversely, _all_ lock-off 2bdrms only have one bed in the 2nd bdrm (except for OKW, which has 2 queens). Therefore, if you are an RCI exchanger and want to ensure privacy for 6, then OKW is your safest option. That said, lock-offs are usually booked as Studios/1 bdrms so it's unlikely you would get one. Also, RCI can look up the "Unit #" on the a held exchange which is a code corresponding the room type (e.g. 2BSAVFR for AKV is a 2Bdrm Savannah View Friday Check-in), which _may _also indicate if it is a lock-off or not. So, you _may _be able to confirm the room type before confirming the OGS.


----------

